# Columbus Ohio Pro Gun Show Cancelled



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

The Central Ohio Pro Gun Show at Veterans is Cancelled!

Here is a link to the site.

http://www.progunshows.org/

One bad apple ruins it for all


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep doesn't sound good, I heard about this a few days ago.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hopefully this is only a temporary setback for PRO.


----------

